# My Vape Shop



## BioHAZarD (18/8/17)

Anybody ever bought anything from these guys?

http://myvapeshop.co.za/


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/17)

Bump

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Anybody ever bought anything from these guys?
> 
> http://myvapeshop.co.za/



Havent seen them before but that's probably cause i only buy from eciggsa supporting vendors.

But had a squiz and they seem to have some nice gear.


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/17)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/17)

Been eyeing that kodama

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Been eyeing that kodama
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



The minikin v2 kodama?


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> The minikin v2 kodama?


Yup

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Yup
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Yeah its a good looking mod. Personally i prefer the look of the kodama v1 more but those arent available new anymore.

And i cant see a reason paying 3k more than the standard minikin v2 because its made from a tiny block of wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah its a good looking mod. Personally i prefer the look of the kodama v1 more but those arent available new anymore.
> 
> And i cant see a reason paying 3k more than the standard minikin v2 because its made from a tiny block of wood.


Yeah i am still in the fence 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah its a good looking mod. Personally i prefer the look of the kodama v1 more but those arent available new anymore.
> 
> And i cant see a reason paying 3k more than the standard minikin v2 because its made from a tiny block of wood.


I actually need some inspiration on a new dual 18650 mod

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (19/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I actually need some inspiration on a new dual 18650 mod
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


What do you have? 
How about a Therion 75C?


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I actually need some inspiration on a new dual 18650 mod
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



I just love the battery life of minikins,
The new asmodus minkin reborn i think is a winner.


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/17)

TheV said:


> What do you have?
> How about a Therion 75C?


Hmm
I have a Alien, cloud maker whiteout sx, vgod pro 150, cricket, boxer rader. But bored with them now. U want any of them  

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I just love the battery life of minikins,
> The new asmodus minkin reborn i think is a winner.


Just not with the damn splatter 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (19/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hmm
> I have a Alien, cloud maker whiteout sx, vgod pro 150, cricket, boxer rader. But bored with them now. U want any of them
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Free to a good home? Hehe 
Got my Alien and Minikin 2. Really hoping to pick up a Therion 75C at Vapecon


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/17)

Nooooooo. But cheap if i want 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/17)

TheV said:


> Free to a good home? Hehe
> Got my Alien and Minikin 2. Really hoping to pick up a Therion 75C at Vapecon


Have been looking at the 75c but also want a stabwood 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (19/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Have been looking at the 75c but also want a stabwood
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I have no recommendations there. Not a bit stabwood fan. Sure some of the guys here can point you in the right direction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Just not with the damn splatter
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



There is a plain black one available, one of my buds @Scouse45 got one this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> There is a plain black one available, one of my buds @Scouse45 got one this week.
> 
> View attachment 104932


Nice. From where?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/8/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Nice. From where?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Im not sure will sms him now to find out brother.
In mean time i will tag him so he can maybe give you his thoughts on the device.
@Scouse45


----------



## Scouse45 (19/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im not sure will sms him now to find out brother.
> In mean time i will tag him so he can maybe give you his thoughts on the device.
> @Scouse45


Hey brother I searched everyone the big stores all said they weren't released a store called maximu vape in Cape Town had a few black. Excellent guy called jason butler. I love it. Chip is amazing as always it's solid, the door is really firmly in place and the screen works with ease. Love the thing


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im not sure will sms him now to find out brother.
> In mean time i will tag him so he can maybe give you his thoughts on the device.
> @Scouse45





Scouse45 said:


> Hey brother I searched everyone the big stores all said they weren't released a store called maximu vape in Cape Town had a few black. Excellent guy called jason butler. I love it. Chip is amazing as always it's solid, the door is really firmly in place and the screen works with ease. Love the thing


Thanks guys. I dont think anyone currently has any full carbon 75c's on their site

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/8/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Hey brother I searched everyone the big stores all said they weren't released a store called maximu vape in Cape Town had a few black. Excellent guy called jason butler. I love it. Chip is amazing as always it's solid, the door is really firmly in place and the screen works with ease. Love the thing


Yeah apart from some firmware issues the asmodus chips are always rock solid. Miss my old black minikin v2.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------

